# Spring Revel Down Under - October 4-7, Cairns Showgrounds



## Surgebuster (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Spring Revel Down Under is just a couple of weeks away in sunny Cairns. The convention will feature Forgotten Realms creator Ed Greenwood discussing what's in store for the Realms in 4th edition, plus there's lots of Australian Exclusive games on offer. See www.springrevel.com for more details.

New players are very welcome!

Joe

E: joe@springrevel.com


----------

